# Install Gentoo 2006.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD on WinXP NTFS

## Linux-to-Gentoo

Hallo Leute

Kann ich auf meinen XP Rechner auf die leere D: Partition das Gentoo 2006.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD .iso ohne zu brennen installieren? Zuerst würde ich das .iso file mit magiciso enpacken. Was muss ich danach machen. Bitte um ausführliche Hilfe. Vielen Dank

----------

## slick

Willkommen im Forum. Leider hast gleich das falsche Forum erwischt. 

Thread verschoben von Deutsche Dokumentation nach Deutsches Forum.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Linux-to-Gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann ich auf meinen XP Rechner auf die leere D: Partition das Gentoo 2006.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD .iso ohne zu brennen installieren? Zuerst würde ich das .iso file mit magiciso enpacken. Was muss ich danach machen. Bitte um ausführliche Hilfe. Vielen Dank

 

Hallo Linux-to-Gentoo

Sorry, aber so läuft das nicht in diesem Forum. Da du schonmal im völlig falschen Subforum gepostet hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass du unsere Forenregeln noch gar nicht angeschaut hast. Schau dir die bitte an.

Weiterhin wird hier Leuten mit folgenden Forderungen:

 *Quote:*   

> Bitte um ausführliche Hilfe.

 

kaum geholfen. Dies, weil es sich meistens nicht lohnt. User die solch eine Forderung stellen wollen meistens fixfertige Lösungen vor die Nase geknallt bekommen ohne selber das Hirn einzuschalten. Nunja, und wenn solche Leute das Hirn nicht brauchen werden, warum sollten wir dann unsere Zeit mit solchen Leuten vergeuden  :Wink:  .

Aber ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass du das einfach nur unglücklich formuliert hast  :Smile:  . Daher hier meine Antwort an dich.

 *Quote:*   

> Kann ich auf meinen XP Rechner auf die leere D: Partition das Gentoo 2006.0 Minimal CD/InstallCD .iso ohne zu brennen installieren?

 

Klar geht das, jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass du das hinkriegst.

- Du müsstest zuerst eine neue Partition in der Grösse der MinimalCD erstellen und dann die Dateien der CD darauf kopieren.

- Dann müsstest du mittels z.b. Knoppix ein Grub installieren und dort angeben welche Files er von der CDPartition booten soll.

- Nach einem neustart wählst du im GRUB dann den erstellten Menupunkt aus und bootest dann ab Harddisk.

Danach könntest du Gentoo auf die leere Partition ( D: ) installieren, allerdings müsstest du das bestehende Dateisystem (Ich nehm mal an NTFS) durch z.B. ext3, reiserfs oder sonstwas ersetzen.

Direkt auf NTFS installieren geht nicht, höchstens wenn du die NTFS in eine FAT32 Partition umwandelst, dann könntest du dort mittels UMSDOS dein Linux System installieren. Damit hättest du dann auch unter FAT32 die selben Dateirechte wie unter Linux. Lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## franzf

Hi erstmal  :Smile: 

Ich denke was das größte Problem sein wird:

Du kannst defaultmäßig von Windows aus auf keine Linux-Partition schreiben, was du fürs entpackacken ja musst... Es gibt zwar Treiber, aber ... naja...

Du könntest natürlich D:/ (=hda2 (falls du nur eine Platte hast, was ich annehm  :Smile:  )) als FAT formatieren. Dann fehlen dir aber sämtliche Möglichkeiten Rechte zu verteilen (FAT kann das nicht!), was essentiell ist für Linux/Unix, und dein System wird wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren...

Du kannst (falls du überhaupt booten kannst) keine Gruppen verteilen, also wirst du auch nicht auf video, sound, iNet zugreifen können. (Ich habs noch nicht probiert, aber es klingt in meinen Ohren logisch...)

Wenn du nur keinen Brenner hast... kein Problem.

Du kannst die Live-cd/DVD mit Installer von nem Freund brennen lassen, und dann Installieren. Oder bestell sie dir! (3 €)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Linux-to-Gentoo

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, da habe ich ja richtig was zu tun am Wochenende. Könnte ich nicht den Grub-Installer von Puppy Linux benutzen?

----------

## Ampheus

Hi erstmal im Forum.

Grundsätzlich ist die Philosophie bei Gentoo, dass du die freie Wahl hast. Du kannst also auch fremde Programme benutzen, um verschiedene Sachen zu erledigen.

Die Frage ist meistens nur, ob das sinnvoll ist und ich bin der Meinung, dass du das einfache Tool grub-install benutzen solltest, nachdem du getreu der Anleitung eine grub.conf geschrieben hast. Der macht alles für dich und wenn du dich an die Anleitung hälst, sollte nichts schief laufen.

Viel Spaß wünsche ich dir auf jeden Fall noch mit Gentoo. Neulinge sind immer willkommen hier.

----------

## celeron

Also für mich hört sich das an, als wen da jemand an einem Rechner gentoo installieren will ohne das Bios Kennwort zu kennen (CD-ROM Boot = off), was mich darauf schliesen läst das 1. da eigentlich kein Gentoo drauf soll und 2. es nicht dein Rechner ist.

Ich kenne das Problem, habe das selber schon in meiner Schule hinter mir   :Wink: 

erstmal brauchst du Adminrechte auf der kiste (SAM), dann machst du einfach Grub for Dos drauf --> http://grub.linuxeden.com/ und kannst dadurch eine Bootdiskette starten lassen, da du ja das Bios so umgehst.

ob du auch CD-Roms direkt starten lassen kannst weiß ich nicht, ich habe damals so ne art bootloader über die diskette geladen der dann wiederum das CD-Rom Laufwerk starten konnte.

P.S.: mit Partition Magic kannst vorher platz schaffen für gentoo indem du deine NTFS partition verkleinerst!

----------

## MagixXx

Glaube nicht das, er dies vorhat, da andere CDs wie PuppyLinux ja kein Proplem zu sein scheinen. Ausserdem schliess ich mal das er bevor er die Frage gestellt hat, selber nicht so ganz wusste was er genau wollte. 

Linux-to-Gentoo:

WICHTIG: Die Minimal-Install-CD ist nichts weiter als eine LiveCD die alle Werkzeuge mitbringt die du zur Installation brauchst.

Hast du das Handbuch schon masl gelesen? 

Aber was spekulier ich hier.... Soll er uns doch selbst sagen was er genau vor hat

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *celeron wrote:*   

> Also für mich hört sich das an, als wen da jemand an einem Rechner gentoo installieren will ohne das Bios Kennwort zu kennen [...] und kannst dadurch eine Bootdiskette starten lassen, da du ja das Bios so umgehst.

 

Wärst du bitte so freundlich den Zusammenhang zwischen Bootloader (ob nun von Floppy, CDROM oder HD) und BIOS zu erklären? Ansonsten müsste ich dir nähmlich ein "völliger Unsinn" entgegenschleudern.  :Smile: 

Ein Bootloader oder eine Bootdisk umgeht in keinster Weise das BIOS. Wie auch? Ohne BIOS würde GAR NICHTS auf deinem Rechner booten können.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Anarcho

Was gemeint ist das man die Bootreihenfolge des Bios austricksen kann indem der eigentliche Bootloader einen 2. von einem anderen Medium nachläd.

----------

## celeron

STiGMaTa_ch: ja ist etwas salop beschrieben, aber ich wüsste keine genaue "ofizielle" namensgebung für ein Bios nach dem Bios.

----------

## Linux-to-Gentoo

Hallo Leute,

zuerst einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antoworten, aber so kompliziert ist es nicht. Ich habe einfach keinen CD-Brenner, deshalb wollte ich nur wissen ob ich gentoo direkt bei laufendem Windows(XP hatte ich als ich meine Frage gepostet habe, in der zwischenzeit Win2k) installieren kann. Ich könnte z.B. zuerst eine geeignete Partition D: anlegen und darauf will ich das gentoo installieren.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Linux-to-Gentoo wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> zuerst einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antoworten, aber so kompliziert ist es nicht. Ich habe einfach keinen CD-Brenner, deshalb wollte ich nur wissen ob ich gentoo direkt bei laufendem Windows(XP hatte ich als ich meine Frage gepostet habe, in der zwischenzeit Win2k) installieren kann. Ich könnte z.B. zuerst eine geeignete Partition D: anlegen und darauf will ich das gentoo installieren.

 

das dürfte aber nicht möglich sein, denn um für Linux zu kompilieren, musst du ein Linux laufen, und das bedeutet, dass du mind. in einer LiveCD Umgebung arbeiten musst. Gentoo ist eine Distribution, die von scratch kompiliert wird (ja nach stage mehr oder weniger) und dafür musst du mit einem Linux Kernel booten. Du wirst keine Gentoo Binaries finden, und wenn sie es gäbe, Window kann kein ext2/3 oder reiserfs oder sonstige Unix Dateisysteme und wer installiert Linux auf fat32? Wohl niemand. Entweder läßt du dir eine LiveCD bei einem Freund brennen, oder du kannst es nicht installieren.

----------

## Linux-to-Gentoo

Danke für deine Antwort, aber ich verstehe nich ganz warum das nicht gehen sollte. Ich könnte ja z.B mit Partition Magic eine Linux Partition anlegen? Bei PuppyLinux geht das ja auch?

----------

## Anarcho

Ich weiss nicht ob du weisst das du gentoo aus jeder beliebigen Live-CD installieren kannst?

Es ist egal mit welcher Live-CD du bootest solange diese Werkzeuge wie tar, chroot, mkfs.X usw drauf hat, was vermutlich so gut wie alle haben.

Daher nimm einfach eine Live-CD die du zur Verfügung hast und los gehts!

Ansonsten könnte man versuchen mittels cygwin ins entpackte Gentoo von Windows aus zu chrooten. Aber ob das dann alles klappt kann ich dir nicht sagen.

----------

## Genone

Hmm, weiss jemand ob man mit VMware Player ISO Images und physikalische Partitionen mounten kann?

Wenn ja dann könnte man die Installation evtl. darüber machen. Oder ähnlich mit qemu.

Keine Ahnung ob das funktioniert aber nen Versuch wäre es wert.

----------

## celeron

Ich denke das einfachste ist, dass du coLinux oder vmware nimmst und dir dein Gentoo erstmal simulierst.

Ich kenne das doch noch da hat man gerade sein gentoo fertig gebastelt und 2 wochn später hat man es wieder zerballert da einem die erfahrung am anfang einfach fehlt. Mit coLinux bist du ganz gut unterwegs "am anfang" (zudem ist es kostenlos) und es lassen sich ganz einfach durch Kopieren der Images Backups erstellen.

----------

## derflo

 *Quote:*   

> Mit coLinux bist du ganz gut unterwegs "am anfang" (zudem ist es kostenlos) und es lassen sich ganz einfach durch Kopieren der Images Backups erstellen.

 

o_O Seit wann kostet Linux was?

Und mit gentoo anfangen ist gar nicht so verkehrt, da lernt man am meisten.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *derflo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> o_O Seit wann kostet Linux was?
> 
> 

 

dass GNU/Linux unter der GPL steht und freie Software ist, heißt nicht, dass es kostenlos sein muss. Siehe: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.de.html

----------

## derflo

 *Quote:*   

> dass GNU/Linux unter der GPL steht und freie Software ist, heißt nicht, dass es kostenlos sein muss. Siehe:

 

Na ja ok man bezahlt  Support usw, aber Linux direkt kostet nix

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Linux-to-Gentoo wrote:*   

> Danke für deine Antwort, aber ich verstehe nich ganz warum das nicht gehen sollte. Ich könnte ja z.B mit Partition Magic eine Linux Partition anlegen? Bei PuppyLinux geht das ja auch?

 

ganz einfach:

Um Gentoo zu installieren (im Prinzip um eine Distribution) musst du:

1. Partitionen erzeugen (mit XP kein Problem) und diese mit einem Unix Dateisystem formatieren (das schafft eben windows nicht)

2. die Pakete kompilieren: von windows aus ist es nutzlos, denn du kannst keine Programme unter windows kompilieren, um sie unter GNU/Linux zu benutzen

     -  angenommen du findest fertig kompilierte Linux binaries, die du einfach so kopieren kannst. Dann scheitert es am Punkt 1: Windows kann in keine Unix Partitionen schreiben.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre vmware, aber hast du vmware?

Deswegen ist es für dich quasi unmöglch, wenn du deinen Rechner nicht mit einem beliebigen GNU/LInux starten kannst. Wenn du aber bereits eine andere GNU/Linux LiveCD hast, dann kannst du diese benutzen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *derflo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   dass GNU/Linux unter der GPL steht und freie Software ist, heißt nicht, dass es kostenlos sein muss. Siehe: 
> 
> Na ja ok man bezahlt  Support usw, aber Linux direkt kostet nix

 

das stimmt auch nicht. Linux ist freie Software, muss aber nicht kostenlos sein.

----------

## derflo

Sorry das ich das Thema misbrauche aber:

 *Quote:*   

> das stimmt auch nicht. Linux ist freie Software, muss aber nicht kostenlos sein.

 

Dann habe ich wohl ein falsches Grundverständniss, ich dachte Linux stände unter der GPL, und die besagt doch das man kein Geld nehmen darf, oder?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *derflo wrote:*   

> Sorry das ich das Thema misbrauche aber:
> 
>  *Quote:*   das stimmt auch nicht. Linux ist freie Software, muss aber nicht kostenlos sein. 
> 
> Dann habe ich wohl ein falsches Grundverständniss, ich dachte Linux stände unter der GPL, und die besagt doch das man kein Geld nehmen darf, oder?

 

nein, GPL besagt lediglich, dass es sich um freie Software handelt. Den Link, wo drauf steht, was freie Software ist, habe ich bereits gepostet: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.de.html einfach lesen und sich informieren.

----------

## derflo

Oh hatte ich übersehen, den Link, hm dann hatte ich da wohl was falsch verstanden, na gut nun bin ich schlauer, Danke

----------

## Genone

 *derflo wrote:*   

> Sorry das ich das Thema misbrauche aber:
> 
>  *Quote:*   das stimmt auch nicht. Linux ist freie Software, muss aber nicht kostenlos sein. 
> 
> Dann habe ich wohl ein falsches Grundverständniss, ich dachte Linux stände unter der GPL, und die besagt doch das man kein Geld nehmen darf, oder?

 

Man darf für den Quellcode nichts zusätzlich verlangen (ausser Material/Transportkosten) von Personen die das "Produkt" schon in Binärform besitzen. Für das Produkt an sich kann man aber einen beliebigen Preis verlangen.

----------

## think4urs11

Wie bereits mehrfach im Thread erwähnt...

1. VMware Server beta downloaden und installieren

2. Gentoo (minimal) bootcd runterladen

3. in VMware eine virtuelle Maschine anlegen (die ggf. auf die physikalische Platte 'D' zugreift oder eben auf eine virtuelle Platte)

4. Gentoo CD-Image in VM einbinden und davon booten

----------

